

The Linux way; never ever break user experience - felipec
http://felipec.wordpress.com/2013/10/07/the-linux-way/

======
L4mppu
But they break user experience with absolutely horrible visual design and to
me at least that has been a big turn off. It's like they don't even want new
people to start using their stuff.

~~~
chris_wot
What are you talking about? Kernel developers don't care about visual design -
they write kernel code!

